# problemas con bateria de linterna halogena



## javileganes (Jul 2, 2007)

Hola buenas tardes,

Tengo una linterna, creo que es halogena, y me ha dejado de funcionar. Tiene una bateria reacargable (adjunto fotos), que creo que es la que ha muerto.
He abierto la linterna, y con el cargador enchufado pongo en los contactos un motorcillo tipico de juguetes y dicho motor si funciona.

Como supongo que el problema es la bateria, mi pregunta es si vale la pena gastarme el dinero en una bateria nueva o sera muy cara. Si alguien sabe algo de estas baterias (precio y fiabilidad) agradeceria me asesorasen.

Muchas gracias de antemano

Un saludo


----------



## zopilote (Jul 6, 2007)

Por la foto es una bateria 6v 4Ah, si es la original  debe estar malograda, solo cambiala, pues si compras otra te tocara con la misma marca y son de muy baja calidad, si quieres saber la diferencia 
al comprar una nueva compara en peso con la nueva, la que pesa más es la mejor (plomo extra).


----------



## javileganes (Jul 9, 2007)

gracias zopilote, seguire tus consejos


----------



## Braulio (Oct 7, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Resulta que me conseguí una batería igualita a la que muestra el amigo JAVILEGANES, de 6V y 4Ah y no se como recagarla (disculpen la ignorancia). Guiado únicamente por mi intuición le he aplicado entre 6 y 7 voltios a los termianles de acuerdo a la polaridad de la batería, pero después de dejarla casi 20 horas, al desconectarla, medí los terminales de la batería y apenas si tenía 1.2 V. Cuando empezó la carga tenía 0.7 V ¿Que puedo hacer para cargarla? Externamente luce casi nueva, pero la verdad casi no se nada de ese tipo de baterías, asi que no se como diferenciar si está buena o malograda. Espero que puedan ayudarme, se los agradeceré mucho. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 7, 2007)

amigo Braulio, lo mas probable es que tu bateria ya no retiene carga y por lo tanto no te queda otra que reemplazarlo. Si en 20 horas no carga esta malograda (abierta).
suerte amigo.


----------



## Braulio (Oct 7, 2007)

Muchas gracias Juan Romero, debes tener razón. Pero quería saber si lo que estoy haciendo es correcto para cargar una batería de 6V 4Ah, osea si basta con simplemente aplicarle su misma tensión a los terminales, o se necesita algun circuito especial. Aun me queda esa duda y puesto que igual cuando reemplaze esta llegará el momento que tenga que recargar la nueva. Agradeceré cualquier respuesta. Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## zopilote (Oct 7, 2007)

Una bateria de 6V 4Ah se carga con una tensión superior a 8,5v, midiendo los cargadores que vienen para estas linternas  en vacio dan 12v, y en su etiqueta dice que son de 9v  100mA. Si quieres utilizar esa bateria y por el hecho que no ha aceptado carga y quieres darle utilidad, el último recurso  es hechar en cada celda de la bateria un poco de eletrólitico (ácido+agua destilada) que te lo venden en concentraciones ya preparadas, las compras en centros donde venden baterías. Ten cuidado al manipularla (no arruines tu ropa). A pesar de que dicen que son baterias secas, su interior tiene célulosa (papel) embebido en electrólitico par evitar que se salga su contenido, por lo que no hay razon para decir que lo revivas como una simple batería de ácido plomo.


-----------
 zopilote


----------



## Braulio (Oct 7, 2007)

Amigo ZOPILOTE, no sabes cuanto bien me caen tus consejos, muchas gracias, voy a poner en práctica ambos (obviamente uno después de el otro) y luego escribiré como me fué. Muchas gracias otra vez, también al amigo Juan Romero. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## visarod (Abr 28, 2009)

Buenos días, amigo tengo un problema con una linterna similar. El caso es que se daño el cargador original y temporalemnte use uno de 13,5 v, que trabajo al principio, pero despues de un tiempo se quemaron las resistencias y no se de que valor eran. Podrias anexar una foto de la tarjeta de tu linterna para tomar de alli el valor de las resistencias?
 de antemano gracias y saludos


----------

